# Kabel-Querschnitt zur Erdungsschiene



## ralfsps (9 April 2010)

Hallo Kollegen,
ich habe 2 Schlatschränke:
1- Schlatschrank wo sich die sps befindet (230 V AC & 24 V DC)
2- SChaltschrank zur Einspeisung von 3 Pumpen (400 V AC)

Im inneren der beiden Schaltschränke ist alles intern geerdet.

Wie ist mit der Hauppt-Erdung vom Schaltschrank  mit der Erdungsschiene  bzw. Potential-Ausgleichschiene??
Ich habe für 1- einen Querschnitt von 10 mm2 
                  2- einen Querschnitt von 16 mm2   
eingesetzt.

Danke im voraus

Ralf


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 April 2010)

Eine Erdung ist immer vom Außenleiter abhängig.
Sonst aus der VDE 0113-1 / DIN EN60204-1 steht es in 
etwa so.



> ...
> Außenleiter S <= 16  -->  Schutzleiter S
> Außenleiter 16<S<=35qmm  -->  Schutzleiter 16qmm
> Außenleiter S>35qmm  -->  Schutzleiter S/2
> ...


----------

